# rocks bottom this weekend



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is anyone going this weekend? I'm planning on it if I get my little electrical problem fixed in time ill be there bright and early but I'm Jw if anyone is going


----------



## 09Brute86 (Dec 31, 2010)

i have a stock 09 brute 750 and i want the 31 laws but have not been to sure on the springs i want it for the trails and the mud do you think the maroon and red springs would work for me also


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't had a problem there's s video of me on you tube doing a reverse water wheelie. It's called water wheelies on the brute. But some people like the almond I haven't tried it yet. Why don't you come to rocks this weekend?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone?


----------

